# duramax leveling kit question



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

I have a 2006 silverado 2500hd im thinking about putting a leveling kit on. Does anyone have this setup on a 2500 how does it ride? Also are the cheaper kits on ebay the same as the name brands? Any pics would be apprieciated.
thanks!


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

it should just be new torsion bar keys and i cant see em being much different. but cant you just crank up the factory torsion bar keys and level it out? i know the 1500's you can.


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

I think so but i heard it makes it ride bad? Also whats a good performance chip?


----------



## camobruteforce (Jul 17, 2010)

EFI live, edge, PPE


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks it looks like edge has a cheaper one for about $350.


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

the only way to lift a truck with torsion bars(without buying an actual lift kit) is increasing the torsion, thus, stiffening the ride.


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh i may hold off a while then. Is it easy to tighten the torsion bars?


----------



## camobruteforce (Jul 17, 2010)

a leveling kit reclocks the keys allowing you to crank it more without losing your ride quality. If you're interested in one or a chip I can get a good price on them just PM me


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

Ok thanks! Sent you a message.


----------



## chadsmxz (Jan 11, 2011)

the 33's will look way nice and wont rub and the ride stays the same


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Dont get new keys it's a waste of $$$$$$$$$$$$$$

You should be able to get spacers for that year model... search around for a chevy forum and find out. AutoSpring seems to be a company that a lot of Ford drivers use.


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

are the fords not coil in the front? what do you mean by spacers? all new keys do is allow you to put more tension on the bars than the factory keys, wich causes a stiffer ride. i have put 4 3" lift kits on gm trucks now which consist of new keys in the front and blocks for the back (all my buddies have em) and they ride like a lumber wagon (thats the price you pay to look good). in order to crank up the factory ones you just urn the torsion key preload bolt in about 10 turns (this is what the 1/2 tons take) and it should be level.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

New keys do allow you to crank them farther, it also allows you to have to replace ball joints etc... a LOT faster...

Yes new fords have coils, spacer = spacer on top of the coil. My 03 has torison though. 

If anything just crank the stock ones a little, but I was thinking that those model GM's shouldnt have keys/torison they had coils, guess I was wrong.


----------



## camobruteforce (Jul 17, 2010)

if you crank the stock keys it will ride not horrible but a lot worse than a leveling kit. You can't put a spacer on the HD because they are torsion bars. Leveling kits come with shock extensions to keep the shock from bottoming out as well. If you crank stock keys without longer shocks or extensions you will bottom the shock out causing it to break or wear pre-maturely. I've had a leveling kit on my 08 3500HD since it had 100 miles on it and now have 68,000 and ball joints are fine, no slack.


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

I will probably get 3" keys in the front and 1.5" blocks in the rear. It has 265 75 16 tires right now will it make the tires look small?


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

Also for mostly driving on pavement is there a good mt tire that has aggressive looks and is quite but still rides good and will get alot of miles out of them? Just wondering tires have plenty of tread left. I may just upgrade to BFG all terains if thats the best option. Im tryin make it look good while stayin on a budget.


----------



## camobruteforce (Jul 17, 2010)

I would get the Pro comp Xtreme AT or Mickey Thompson ATZ over the bfg all terrain any day. I personally do not like the bfg or the way they last on big trucks


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

I like the atz's but wouldnt the extreme all terrains be backwards when rotated


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

What about the mtz?


----------



## BIGBRUTE00 (Oct 27, 2010)

Dont mess with your torsion bars!


----------

